# add ram, ok to mix brands?



## Samdbugman (Jun 8, 2011)

i am thinking of going from 2 x 2gb ddr3 1600 ram to 4 x 2gb ddr3 1600. 
would there be a problem in mixing brands of ram, as long as i the new ram is cas 9 and 1.65 volts? i can get the same brand of ram that i have now 
[corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9] but i can get patriot or kingston hyperx ram for $5-$15 cheaper. would mixing brands be a problem?


----------



## robal (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,

Mixing brands is not a problem.

Just keep in mind that the whole system memory will work at the speed of the slowest module in the pack.

Also, for dual/triple channel performance, you need pairs/triples to be similar or identical.
In your configuration, if you keep your current pair and buy another pair from different brand, you'll still keep dual channel performance.

Look into your mobo's manual.

Cheers,


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 8, 2011)

No problems in mixing brands so long as they're the same frequency and latencies.

For dual-channel too work, they should have the same capacity per module too, AFAIK.


----------



## robal (Jun 8, 2011)

To be precise:
For dual channel: Each pair must be of identical modules. Pairs can be different in size, frequency, latencies.

Dual channel may work with pair made of different vendor's sticks as long they're of same size, frequency and latencies. But that's not guaranteed.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 8, 2011)

For the $5-15 dollar price difference I would get the identical Corsair RAM. Especially if you want to be 100% sure there won't be issues.

Otherwise, good luck, it should work fine. I've mixed all kinds of RAM on older builds and budget servers.


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> For the $5-15 dollar price difference I would get the identical Corsair RAM. Especially if you want to be 100% sure there won't be issues.
> 
> Otherwise, good luck, it should work fine. I've mixed all kinds of RAM on older builds and budget servers.



I agree. That's 5-15 bucks that could save you a potential headache. Also, you may find that your system will be hard pressed to run four sticks at 1600mhz. You will probablly either need to add voltage to the RAM and/or CPU/NB or lower the frequency. 1600mhz at cas9 on an AMD system doesn't give very good performance. You may want to try lowering the frequency to 1333mhz and lowering the timings.


----------



## sttubs (Jun 8, 2011)

erocker is correct, when you populate all DIMMS it is more difficult to hit the 1600 mark & it's far more difficult to overclock your system. Your best option, IMO, would be to sell what you have & buy a 2x4gb package.


----------



## Samdbugman (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for the replies. i have no one to sell the present memory to, so i am probably going to just add 2 more sticks of the corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 . i have no real intrest in over clocking, so i guess i will go that way.


----------

